# Storing Timothy Hay



## Rescuemom (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you store your Timothy Hay? How long can it be stored for? Is there any particular way you recommend NOT storing it?

I'm trying to figure out good ways to store my Timothy Hay, to keep it dry and keep it from molding, but to also keep mice out of it, as we have a mouse problem where I live. Any recommendations? I do have a mud room I can store it in, but it needs to be stored inside of something so it can easily be moved around and not get hay everywhere.

Ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## KeltonB (Jun 6, 2013)

I buy the 50 pound Oxbow box and just leave it in the box (it has a plastic bag liner). If you are buying it by the bale, maybe you could find a large box and just line it with a giant plastic trash bag.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jun 6, 2013)

I keep mine in my closet in a large rubbermaid bin with holes drilled in the top for air flow. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 6, 2013)

I use a big rubber maid tub. It almost perfectly fits a bale. It's not that easy to move around, but it can be done if needed without too much fuss (it's more that it is heavy and awkward). I don't put the top on, so it gets air flow. I also have a smaller bin for day to day use. 

Hay can last for a while if it is stored right. Since it is really only grown in the summer, it has to last a year or so. It is nicer when it is fresh, but stuff that is older can still be good.

Keep it dry and off the ground (if you buy a bunch of bales). Don't open it until you need it and try to keep it out of the sun.


----------

